

In-depth with Android Wear, Google’s quantum leap of a smartwatch OS - swamp40
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/03/in-depth-with-android-wear-googles-quantum-leap-of-a-smartwatch-os/

======
swamp40
If Apple's smartwatch has a round face, I'll bet they're screaming bloody
murder over there right now.

